# Working Line Breeders in/near Western NY



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested in finding responsible working line GSD breeder in or near Western NY. I hope to get a GSD puppy sometime in the future and figured I can't start looking into breeders too soon.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Deb zappia and jody potter are the only working line breeders I'm aware of in the area. They are business partners and will have 2 litters next year. I know there is also a nice male somewhere around but I don't believe they own a female.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Caja's mom (on the board) has a nice female [we co-own] that she is training in Debbie's club.....she should be bred next year sometime after she goes IPO1....she also does other sports with Panther, and her other dog, Errow....she is in Lockport/amherst

Lee


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

GSDElsa thank you for the info I will definitely look them up. Next year will probably be too soon for me. I am estimating the earliest I'd be ready for a puppy would be the following year. 

wolfstruam I am not sure if I will be ready for a puppy that soon, but I will definitely keep you both in mind. Are there any plans to breed her again?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, they breed every year just about and have 2 super bitches right now so whenever you are ready definitely look them up


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you're bored in the meantime and might be interested in fostering, send me a PM! 

Keelin link in my signature would take you to the rescue blog.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

GSDElsa I am glad to hear that  Do you know if there are any memebr son here who have purchased a puppy from them?

JeanKBBMMMAAN Thanks for the suggestion. I will keep that in mind. All my dogs have been rescues.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely Debbie Zappia or Jody Potter. You might alsocontact dawnandjr (Dawn Brogan) on this list. She is out in that area and has a solid workingline female that is available to a responsible working home.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Bramble said:


> GSDElsa I am glad to hear that  Do you know if there are any memebr son here who have purchased a puppy from them?


Um, not on here I don't think. There are a couple people on here with puppies who all come down from Escobar vd Alderik, which was Debbie's WUSV Vicemeister that most of the dogs coming out of that kennel have.

I probably know about 30 dogs from those two though


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Our dog is a grand daughter of Escobar van Adelrik. Her sire, Ivan (Filip I. von der Olgameister), is one of Escobar's progeny and now owned by a woman named Kay Meyers. We just saw them last weekend at a 'family reunion' when almost all the pups in Jazz's litter got together along with the sire and dam. I'm pretty sure Kay mentioned something about the possibility of breeding Ivan again, but I'm not sure when or with what dam.

If you want to see more about Debbie Zappia's dog's and find information about contacting her you should check out her website, right here: Welcome To The official site of Debbie Zappia of ProFormance K-9's and Olgameister Kennel . It's a bit out of date, but does have current contact info and a lot of nice info and pictures of her dogs.

Good luck!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There are several working line breeders in this area. We really dont advertise or have lots of litters though.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you Saxtonhill. I don't think I am what would be called a working home. I am mainly looking for a dog that will be a good companion, though I would like to do some agility and maybe looking into Schutzhund as well. I also currently have two other dogs as well a cat, horses, ducks, chickens, rabbits, and turkeys. I'm not sure how well most adult dogs would do in that sort of environment.


GSDElsa so far I am liking what I hear. They are located a little over two hours from me so not too far to drive. How far in advance do most breeders need to definitely know you'd like a puppy? 

Ken Clean-Air System thank you for the info. I am for the most part enjoying my search. Though looking at pictures of so many lovely dogs and puppies makes it difficult to wait.

dawnandjr came to realize that after trying to find breeders on my own was only bringing up BYBs. How would I go about finding or contacting breeder who do not advertise? Right now I am tentatively aiming for spring/sumer 2014 as when I'd like to get a puppy. I don't want to commit to anything right now in case plans change.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bramble - you need to make sure that the pup you get is not bred for EXTREME drive or sport......and that pups going to novices or pet homes are not considered rejects for working homes.....that they are bred for balance in drive and temperament...

We have plans for several litters over the next few years....and pups are considered companions first, and bred to be lived with as well as capable of sport.

Lee


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks wolfstraum I will definitely make sure the breeder know what sort of home I will be providing. I don't have the need for a high drive dog. I want something I can go do something like agility with, yet can still relax and chill out in the house. And also won't be chasing down the livestock either


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Bramble - I think your lack of urgency to get a GSD gives you the unique opportunity to do your research and figure out exactly what you want out of a companion animal. There are certainly some very good breeders in this region but the bloodlines are totally different from one another. One kennel isn't better than all the others and no one but you can pick the 'right' one to meet your personal expectations. Your absolute best bet is to physically go out, meet the dogs of these different kennels, and get to know the different breeders. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Abakerrr that is my plan. My past dogs have all been adopted mutts so I want to do lots and lots of research and learn as much as I can. I've never purchased a dog from a breeder so I want to make sure I find the right one for me. I am hoping to find some possible breeders now and then go and actually meet people over the summer. I've been a GSD lover since I was a kid so actually doing research for a future puppy is very exciting


----------

